# Teamspeak 3 Brummt



## YoshHosh (5. August 2014)

Halloo~

also ich habe einen komplett neuen PC.
-Windoof7 (64)
- intelcore i-5 4690k 3,50 Ghz, 3501 Mhz, 4Kerne
-Bios: V43, 27.6.2014 / SMBios-Vers. 2.8
- nVidia GeForce GTX 760

- und die blöde OnBoard Soundkarte

Beim starten und einrichten fiel mir auf, dass die kleine Lautsprecherbox unten rechts auf dem Desktop immer mal wieder rot durchge-x-t wurde.
Realtek hd audiomanager sagte mir der Audiodienst würde nicht ausgeführt.
Erster Tipp:
Die Lautstärke manuell hoch und runterschalten hatte nicht funktioniert.

Also hab ich die Soundkarte in der Systemsteuerung-> Gerätemanager gelöscht und dann nach dem PC-Neustart hat sich Windows7 die Karte selbst installiert.
Siehe da, ich habe Sound und das abspielen von Musik&Videos geht!

Allerdings wird die Soundkarte nur noch als "High Definition Audio-Gerät"
geführt und es gibt keinen Realtek Audio-Manager mehr!

Und jetzt mein Problem:
Nutze ich teamspeak3 beim spielen (zB Wildstar), hören Andere wenn ich spreche ein enorm lautes Brummen.
Je mehr Grafikkartenlast/neuere Spiele, desto lauter das Brummen.

Ich hab viel gegooglet und einiges ausprobiert:
-Stecker des Headsets umsetzen
-Alle anderen Aufnahmegeräte deaktiviert
-TS3 Einstellungen-Aufnahme komplett durchprobiert
- Bios update
-steht im bios aufgeführt als "enabled"
-Windowsupdate
-Treiber der von Windoof7 gefunden wurde, ist der aktuellste

Aber das Brummen bleibt bestehen.
2 Möglichkeiten konnte ich bisher nicht testen
- USB Headset (geschützter gegen die dicke Grafikkarte nvidia geforcegtx 760) hab ich leider keins
- Realtek Karten haben laut google oft ein "Brumm-Problem" das man oft lösen kann, indem man im Realtek Audio-Manager bestimmte Einstellungen vornimmt.
Da ich aber den Realtek Treiber nicht nutzen kann (weil sonst garkein Sound) habe ich auch keinen Realtek Audio-Manager mehr um da rumzuprobieren.

Hab testweise den neusten Realtek Treiber runtergeladen, Windowstreiber plattgemacht und den Realtek Treiber selbst installiert -> Gleicher Zustand wie am Anfang, komplett garkein Sound mehr.
Also wieder rausgenommen und den Windoof Standardtreiber installiert -> Sound, aber immer noch Brummen.

Helft mir bitte dieses nervige Brummen loszuwerden! Was kann ich sonst noch tuen, was fällt euch noch ein?
Hilfee~



Yosh


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. August 2014)

Welches Mainboard hast du denn? Hast du die Chipsatz-Treiber inkl. Audio-Chipsatz von der beiligenden CD/DVD bzw. von der Webseite des Herstellers installiert?

PS: Wenn Windows so doof ist, warum nutzt du es dann?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (6. August 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> PS: Wenn Windows so doof ist, warum nutzt du es dann?



Das ist wie bei Mc Donalds, das ist auch doof und keiner geht hin...


----------



## Tikume (6. August 2014)

Ich hatte mit meinem Samson Meteor leichte Störgeräusche. 
Lag dann daran, dass ich es über ein USB-Hub angesteckt hatte, direkt am Rechner war alles dann bestens.


----------



## YoshHosh (7. August 2014)

Huhu

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe Leute!

Also mein Mainboard laut Liste:
PC Mainboard 1150
MSI Z97 PC-Mate (Chipsatz: Z97/ATX)

Und alle mitgelieferten Treiber dafür wurden installiert.

Das Headset ist kein USB und vielleicht daher anfälliger für Störungen?


----------

